# First fiberglass boat-1984 Chris craft scorpion walk around



## brownfarm2008 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello all. New to the site and first time poster. Looking for advice from experienced individuals with older fiberglass boats. I have only had aluminum hull boats before but came across a good sounding deal on this 21 foot walk around. Going to see it tomorrow. Pics aren’t the most detailed. 

I’m fine with cosmetic stuff on interior and outdated items that I can work with over time. My biggest concern is evaluating the transom, deck, Hull, and stringers. 

Any advice on what to look for is much appreciated, and if there Re any acceptable tolerances to “soft spots” in the transom or deck.












































Thanks-Dave 

S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

GET IT SURVEYED. He should check for moisture content.

For a first look, walk on decks looking for soft spots or spots that flex. Spend tonight googling the boat. Run the enigine, look for exhaust leaks in the engine compartment, watch the exhaust water for discoloration. Also, walk around the boat hitting the watermark and under with a screwdriver looking for a hallow sound. I don't know how the chrissies we're constructed though.
Looks like a nice boat. I personally would check for mold in odd places and how the shelving and such is connected looking to see if it's still holding up well, this would tell me on how it's lived it's life. Neglected or otherwise.
EDIT: really, do a Google search. Ooof.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Take a long screwdriver with you and check the engine beds, if they're rotting it'll easily push through the fiberglass encapsulation.. take your fist and sound the transom from the outside, should feel solid. Chris-crafts were notorious for gel coat blistering on the hull if they were left in the water for any length of time, a little bit ain't no big deal. Boat may have been kept on the trailer all of its life and could be a great find. Check the fluids in the engine and out drive and verify if they look fresh, might need to polish the fuel in the tank if it hasn't been ran for a while. Good luck


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

A survey is an excellent idea.. you can check the transom using a hammer, tap around and you should have a nice solid ring with a solid tap if the transom is solid, if the transom is rotted the hammer will make a very distinct thud and it wont bounce off the boat. Its hard to explain the feels and the sounds but once you do it you will understand what im saying..another thing you can do is take a Phillips screwdriver and make sure all the screws in the floor tighten up.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

One of the first things I'd do is lift the fuel tank cover and check for corrosion if it has an aluminum tank.
Since it is a 1984, you might want to seriously consider pulling the tank for a complete inspection.

Out of curiosity, when was the boat last run on the water?


----------



## brownfarm2008 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks so far everyone for the advice. The current owner stated he did not run the boat on the water last season...so I’m assuming it is close this is the second year out of the water. His reason was because he bought a hardtop that he liked better. He claims the host was kept in a barn since he has owned, and he trailered the boat. He did state that the owner before him kept the boat in a slip during the season. I’m hoping that is the reason I am noticing bottom paint in the pictures and not that someone is trying to hide damage. 

I am driving to see the boat this morning. I’m not in a hurry to buy, this just fit the bill of exactly what I would be looking for.
Not going with money in hand so if anything is sketchy I won’t feel to bad. If everything were to check out visually, but the guy doesn’t want to do an open water test, should I walk? 

I don’t know if I can justify the cost of a surveyor for the price of the boat...he is asking 3500. 

A pre purchase survey won’t take an core samples or anything like that, and I’m just wondering if I can use my judgement in the condition of the glass and structure. I’m a pretty mechanical person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This boat doesn't happen to be in Attica does it? I drove by one for sale that looked pretty much identical to this one. I wanted to stop and look at it but didn't have time.

There is a Chris Craft forum online you should find. Those guys will be able to point you to any known problems to look out for.


----------



## brownfarm2008 (Jun 29, 2019)

That’s hilarious. It is the one in Attica. I didn’t have a chance to stop yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

brownfarm2008 said:


> Thanks so far everyone for the advice. The current owner stated he did not run the boat on the water last season...so I’m assuming it is close this is the second year out of the water. His reason was because he bought a hardtop that he liked better. He claims the host was kept in a barn since he has owned, and he trailered the boat. He did state that the owner before him kept the boat in a slip during the season. I’m hoping that is the reason I am noticing bottom paint in the pictures and not that someone is trying to hide damage.
> 
> I am driving to see the boat this morning. I’m not in a hurry to buy, this just fit the bill of exactly what I would be looking for.
> Not going with money in hand so if anything is sketchy I won’t feel to bad. If everything were to check out visually, but the guy doesn’t want to do an open water test, should I walk?
> ...


Be sure to also check trailer brakes,tires, bearings,winch and lights.Noticed boat is sitting on rollers-bottom might need 2nd look-good luck


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'll never buy another boat without a water test 1st. the big question is why he doesn't want one.

in 2007 I went to check out a 86 21' cobia open bow glass boat. it was late spring and still a little cold. he started the boat with muffs on the trailer and it sounded great with the exhaust out of the water. he settled on 3500.00 so I bought it and took it home. it was about a month before I got it on the water. I hit the throttle and the bow came up a little and that was it. it didnt have any power at all. we ldled around until the motor started getting warm. it started idling rough and sounded like crap. I looked on ebey for used motors but settled on a new vortec 350 315 hp ready to set in except the alternator power steering pump. the motor was for an 87 up to ?. but I lucked out and already had the newer flywheel. it has been an awesome boat with the new motor. but all boats aren't worth spending the extra money for a new motor.

if he wont water test I would just keep looking.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking at the pics a little closer, that transom sure has had a lot of holes drilled into it. If they haven't been sealed right, well you know.


----------

